# NICOpress



## ricc0luke (Jul 22, 2006)

could someone please refresh my mind on why we don't use aluminium fittings in rigging applications?

i was supposed to oversee some rigging today until i noticed they where using aluminium fitting. now we'll be behind 2 days, because copper fittings aren't available locally, but thats besides the point.

why is it that aluminium fittings aren't to be used for rigging apps?


----------



## Chaos is Born (Jul 22, 2006)

aluminium doesn't meld into the grooves of the cable as well as copper. If you take a compressed nicopress sleeve from a wire cable and cut it apart with a metal cutting bandsaw or some other small metal cutting blade you will see the amount the aluminium compresses and the amount the copper compresses. Copper presses much better and hold much better.

Aluminium is not advised yes, however if you still must use it just compinsate with making your calculations of weight on the cable by 75% of what it is rated for. You can order Copper Nicopress sleves from places online and get them in a couple days easily.

You could also use other things like Crosby's to hold the wire rope.


----------



## ship (Jul 23, 2006)

Aluminum Swage Fittings do not have the shock loading tolerances of copper by my memory of it. Going aluminum is not recommended nor is wire rope clips - especially the mailliable ones locally found.

If you blow in a call to Grainger or Fastenal, they might have a branch near you that might carry what you need in getting it same day. Otherwise McMaster Carr would be able to ship them in addition to places like Rockford Rigging, John Sakash and Chicago Wholesale Hardware that would carry such things in stock and be able to ship UPS ground to you in probably getting to your location next day.


----------

